# Mavericks HOF thread



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Either open it or unsticky it, but it's incomplete as is.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Mark Cuban

The guy who turned the franchise around. The biggest Mavs fan.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> One of the league's most flashy and prolific scorers during the 1980s, *Mark Aguirre *averaged 20 points per game over the course of his 13-year NBA career. He was selected as the first overall pick by the Dallas Mavericks in the 1981 NBA Draft and remained with the Mavericks until 1989. His greatest season came in 1983-1984, when he averaged *29.5 points per game*, second in the league. He finished the season with *2,330 total points*. *Both Mavericks single-season scoring records still stand.*


If you don't consider Aguirre Maverick HOF worthy, you don't know the Mavs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ronaldo Blackman. The face of the Mavericks during their sucky years.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Michael Finley.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Ronaldo Blackman. The face of the Mavericks during their sucky years.


Blackman's in there - and the '80s were like the elevator (going up).

http://www.basketballforum.com/dallas-mavericks/341706-mavericks-hall-fame.html

The purpose of my rant is that Dre doesn't consider Aguirre worthy, while I consider him the greatest scorer in Mavs history. :mad2:

I think Terry Davis would be the face of the early '90s.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I would've kept it going, but literally *noone* was voting on it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think offseason is the right time to vote on such things.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't think offseason is the right time to vote on such things.


It was done last season, but then just left there to rot - without Aguirre. I would've have started with Aguirre, with perhaps a sly thumb to Kiki Vandeweghe - if he didn't refuse to play for us, we wouldn't have gotten the picks that resulted in Rolando Blackman and Sam Perkins. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Either open it or unsticky it, but it's incomplete as is.


The request came a couple days too late. :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The request came a couple days too late. :lol:


Now I can sit back and find fault with the Mods...:lol:


----------

